# Yes, Virginia...



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

The Dresden Dolls
Yes, Virginia...

Release Date April 18, 2006
Duration55:16
Genre
Pop/Rock
Vocal
Styles
Alternative Pop/Rock
Alternative/Indie Rock
Cabaret
Punk Revival
Recording Location
Allaire Studios, Shokan, NY
Camp Street Studios, Cambridge, MA

4.5/5


----------

